
YouTube Wants Creator's Suggestions to Curb Misuse of Dislike Button - doppp
https://www.news18.com/news/tech/youtube-wants-creators-suggestions-to-curb-misuse-of-dislike-button-2023001.html
======
yesenadam
The title should have _Creators '_ instead, something the first sentence of
the article gets right. I thought it meant the creator of YT.

>Apparently, the dislike button has been misused and YouTube creators are not
about it.

That's the subheading, which also seems wrong - there's a word missing, right?

Where's that dislike button..

